
My Raspberry Pi Based VCR with RSS, youtube-dl and svtplay-dl - persand
https://www.helloper.com/blog/2017/01/vcrss/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

